# Skin Designs for Gelaskins to make a PADD



## Uber_Trekkie (Nov 18, 2010)

Front


FRONT by Uber_Trekkie, on Flickr

Back


BACK by Uber_Trekkie, on Flickr


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

How about the screen saver image?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you Uber Trekkie


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

thejackylking #884 said:


> How about the screen saver image?


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,27454.0.html


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I saw a finished product on Flickr the other day and immediately wanted one.


----------

